# All Fly Rods and Reels 15% off until 12/20/14



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Like said in the title, All fly rods and reels in our store (Sam's in OB) will be 15% off until the Saturday before Christmas. We have items from Tibor, Ross, Hardy, Echo, G. Loomis and more.

This doesn't include pre-discounted combos. The discount would be 15% off of the regular MSRP


----------

